# Need colour advice please!



## kevk (Jan 2, 2016)

Hmm, I personally love the existing color of the room. I don't like painting over nice wood paneling, which is what it looks like you have here. I think you just need a new light fixture, new window treatments and some new furniture with color accents to spruce up the space. I'd leave everything else as is. I'm a guy so I get that the colors may be a bit masculine, but personally I love the existing color scheme.


----------



## Marek_ (Feb 9, 2017)

kevk said:


> Hmm, I personally love the existing color of the room. I don't like painting over nice wood paneling, which is what it looks like you have here. I think you just need a new light fixture, new window treatments and some new furniture with color accents to spruce up the space. I'd leave everything else as is. I'm a guy so I get that the colors may be a bit masculine, but personally I love the existing color scheme.


I agree. So if you wanna make some changes, stick to this style.


----------



## 4everrenos (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd paint the panels a warm grey colour and the trim an ceiling a bright white. I'd also reface the stone work with something like black stone facing and make it a focal point.


----------



## BellaCassels (Feb 16, 2017)

Looks nice already to be honest  I would go with satin blue on those walls and then eggshell white for the ceiling personally if you have to change it. Keep us updated!


----------



## LucyRose (Mar 2, 2017)

I'd go for a nice fresh grey and white theme personally


----------



## malony (Mar 9, 2017)

Multiple Adjustable DIY Ceiling Spider Lamp, Perfect for bringing a vintage industrial looking to any area.


----------

